# Προστασία στο irc

## SpecialM

Η πρώτη κίνηση για να προστατεύετε τον εαυτό σας και τον ηλεκτρονικό σας υπολογιστή για όση ώρα είστε συνδεδεμένοι στο IRC, είναι να κάνετε register ένα username στο http://cservice.irc-undernet.org

 πατώντας στο "create one".

Για την εγγραφή σας, θα ήταν καλά να χρησιμοποιούσατε το email του παροχέα σας (CytaNet, LogosNet, SpiderNet κλπ). Για απορίες και άμεση βοήθεια μέσω IRC, μπορείτε να επισκεφτείτε το κανάλι #help.

 Όταν έχετε username, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε το usermode +x.

Usermode +x

Το usermode +x επιτρέπει στους χρήστες οι οποίοι έχουν username και είναι αναγνωρισμένοι (authenticated) από τον Χ να κρύβουν το πραγματικό τους host, αντικαθιστώντας το με @username.users.irc-undernet.org. Για να σας αναγνωρίσει ο Χ, πρέπει πρώτα να κάνετε ένα username και μετά να χρησιμοποιήσετε την ακόλουθη διαταγή στο IRC:

/msg X@channels.irc-undernet.org login Username Password

και μετά:

//mode +x 

Με αυτό τον τρόπο κρύβετε το host σας, και έχετε προστασία από πολλά είδη επιθέσεων στο IRC. Το usermode +x μένει για όση ώρα είστε συνδεδεμένοι. 

Channel mode +r

Όταν ένα κανάλι δέχεται επιθέσεις, ένας από τους καλύτερους τρόπους προστασίας είναι το channel mode +r. Αυτό το mode επιτρέπει μόνο στους χρήστες οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν το usermode +x να είναι μέσα στο κανάλι. Πολλά κανάλια στο irc-undernet έχουν το channel mode +r συνεχώς στα modes του καναλιού τους για σκοπούς προστασίας.

----------

